# My plan to build a file cabinet for "banker's boxes"



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

I have these file boxes (banker's boxes as they are sometimes called).










They are sucking up a lot of room in my office, and I'm going to have more of them soon. I would like a place to put them that is orderly and neat, I think putting them in this corner will work.










However, I don't want to just pile them up, so I would like to build a cabinet for them. Something like this:










Thoughts on type of wood used, methods or construction, and other materials would be appreciated. Also, doors or no doors?

I have previous woodworking experience, having built my bedroom dresser and several other such items.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Just make a simple 6 cube shelf.

pic: 

Then, in terms of woods selection, I think birch wood or even a nice oak wood would be nice. Or, if you want to be fancy, buy some rosewood.


----------



## sowilson (Jul 27, 2009)

ZachGranstrom said:


> Just make a simple 6 cube shelf.
> Then, in terms of woods selection, I think birch wood or even a nice oak wood would be nice. Or, if you want to be fancy, buy some rosewood.


+1 on the cube shelf unit. Rosewood???? maybe good for the back and sides of a guitar but would put you in the poor house if you used it for a project like this. Cherry or walnut would be my choice over rosewood. As for construction methods I like to use the 32mm system for constructing cabinets like this. Quick, easy, and cheap would be Ikea.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

sowilson said:


> +1 on the cube shelf unit. * Rosewood???? maybe good for the back and sides of a guitar but would put you in the poor house if you used it for a project like this.* Cherry or walnut would be my choice over rosewood. As for construction methods I like to use the 32mm system for constructing cabinets like this. Quick, easy, and cheap would be Ikea.


Hey! I said if you want to be fancy you could go with rosewood......Small-timer.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

We have a somewhat traditional system at work for files. If it's current, it goes into the Office Manager's files. Once a file is no longer current, it goes into a back room where it resides on steel shelves. After a few years, it becomes trash.

When I was a young boy, at my grandfather's publishing firm, we would store the bankers boxes on skids and place them on a wooden platform in the warehouse.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

In thirty years as a university archivists, I handled those boxes frequently. As an alternative to building, you might want to google "archival supplies" to see if you can find one of the many commercial shelving system. Also, call a local archive or historical society and ask if you can arrange an appointment to walk through their stacks and records center to see the various shelving methods that all work.


----------



## florry (Dec 15, 2010)

I suggest you got some high file system or you put it in several layers


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

ZachGranstrom said:


> Just make a simple 6 cube shelf.
> 
> pic:
> 
> Then, in terms of woods selection, I think birch wood or even a nice oak wood would be nice. Or, if you want to be fancy, buy some rosewood.


Nice idea, thanks.



godan said:


> In thirty years as a university archivists, I handled those boxes frequently. As an alternative to building, you might want to google "archival supplies" to see if you can find one of the many commercial shelving system. Also, call a local archive or historical society and ask if you can arrange an appointment to walk through their stacks and records center to see the various shelving methods that all work.


I've seen several shelving systems for sale, but I want to build this myself so I don't mind going through the trouble of doing so.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

harvey_birdman said:


> Nice idea, thanks.
> 
> I've seen several shelving systems for sale, but I want to build this myself so I don't mind going through the trouble of doing so.


If you build, keep in mind that each full box is forty pounds and that there is friction pushing and pulling a box into position on the shelf.


----------

